# 33" Terms in Action



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Watch in HD/Full Screen!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

That's a big tire I will say that but on a atv it looks goofy I think now sxs it is a whole nother ballgame 

the wetter the better


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

agreed 100% with ya. those might look good on your rex p.... just a thought


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

man could I break some axles with them bad boys!


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

I WANT!!!!! but i'm already breaking axles with 29.5's...:34:


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

In that video is our Outlander with our 4" lift kit as well. Its been performing flawlessly.


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I bet that bike looks huge in person. The tires do look big on it, but I dont think it looks bad by any means. I sure wish the 4" would hit the market for my renegade!


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

SuperATV said:


> In that video is our Outlander with our 4" lift kit as well. Its been performing flawlessly.


Looks great.. But whats the word on the issues being fixed with the 4" kit you guys make for the outlander?


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dem' be some BIG Ole' tires....


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i rode with a guy a few weekends ago and he had some 33s on an commander and the tires just dont look to be as big as a 33 should.


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

That looks pretty sweet. Those would look really good on a SxS.


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

i know I'm wanting some 34 s backs if they will come out


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

honda maniac said:


> i know I'm wanting some 34 s backs if they will come out


34s LOL that's overkill lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

RYAN. said:


> 34s LOL that's overkill lol


 



34 backs would be sick looking though you have to admit lol


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

34" backs might out weigh the 30" mambas


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

honda maniac said:


> i know I'm wanting some 34 s backs if they will come out


 
what 4 wheeler you going to get to turn them ??


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

my arctic cat ^^


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^^ interesting !!!! might make a good video


----------

